# OSBA Summer Conference - June 6-7



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Registration for the summer conference is well underway. Savvy beekeepers from across Ohio have already registered for the event—great education at a great price. While there is still room at the conference, the special hands-on Microscopy Class is more than half sold out already! 

*OSBA Summer Conference June 6-7*
Talawanda High School in Oxford Ohio

Friday Evening special event - June 6th:


Tour of Don Popp's Commercial Apiary and Cookout hosted by Butler County Beekeepers Association. 
Saturday Speakers and Events - June 7th:


*Jerry Hayes* - Nosema, Varroa and Viruses, Monsanto's Commitment to Honey Bee Health 
*Keith Delaplane* - The super-organism and Why it Matters, Benefits of Polyandrous Queens 
Denise Elseworth - Integrated Pest Management, Bee Identification 
Jeannie Saum - Benefits of Hive Products - Propolis & Wax, Creating Value Added Products of the Hive 
Chia-Hau Lin - Identifying Pollen Sources in Central Ohio 
Joe Kovaleski - Restoring Harmony in the Hive - The Buzz about Buckeye Queen Producers Coop 
Alex Zomchek - L.L Langstroth & Oxford - The Birthplace of Modern Beekeeping 
Special 2 Hours Microscopy lab by Dr. Zachary Hang from Michigan State University (Limited Seating, preregistration only!) 
Hands-On Apiary classes. 
Vendors! 
Gadgets & Gizmos Display! 
Bee Racing 

See http://www.OhioStateBeekeepersAssociation.org/sc for more information and registration forms.


----------



## arcane (Feb 28, 2014)

What is bee racing?


----------

